# More macro play: A fly



## tnyr5 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2021)

Did you get the photo after you squashed it?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 25, 2021)

Believe it or not, but this glittering metalic green/gold fly was among my favorite insects as a little kid.
I knew they loved to sit on rotten foods and cow dungs at my grandparents, but their colors are quite something!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2021)

;(


----------



## naoki (Aug 26, 2021)

Nice image! Focus stacked?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 26, 2021)

Must’ve put some stickum on the flower so it couldn’t fly away


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 26, 2021)

Live fly, hand-held with the pop-up flash of the D5300


----------

